# Seeking players/games in the Fort Worth Area



## bento (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm looking for either players or a group in north Fort Worth / NE Tarrant county / southern Denton county.  

I'm interested in most any D&D 3.5 setting - Greyhawy, Eberron, Kara-Tur or FR (as long as it doesn't require extensive knowledge of the FR setting to play).  I've also DMed various settings including Eberron, Greyhawk, historical (1540s France & WW2) and asian.  My preferences are True20 & 3.5 rules, but I can easily play d20 Mod, GURPS 4th or FUDGE/FATE.

I'm in my early 40s, so I'm looking for a mature group - people interested in participating in a story rather than powergaming & levelling-up.  I have a family, so I can best commit to Friday nights every two weeks.  

If you're looking for a DM, I'm most interested in running the Savage Tide AP or a campaign based on Goodman's DCC setting (Aerth).  As a player I prefer clerics.

I belong to the Fort Worth D&D Yahoo! Group, but haven't attended meetings in the past year.  If you're a member you can contact me through my e-mail there. Otherwise just post here as I regularly check ENWorld.

Thanks!


----------



## bento (Mar 3, 2007)

I've had some lookers this past week but no posters, so here's some additional information about myself and why you want to game with me.

Background:
I gamed in the late '70s and early '80s because that was what kids did on the weekends as good clean fun.  D&D and Marvel Super-Heroes was at the top of my list, as well as Toon (heh), and some sci-fi homebrews my friends created.  I got back into gaming through HeroClix of all things in 2002.  I loved the figures but the rules left me a little bleh. Dove back into MSH, then started checking out d20 Modern and eventually D&D.  

When I took a job a few years ago running a local univeristy library, I found students who loved computer games, and before I knew it I was the sponsor of our University's gaming group.  I'm not the kinda sponsor who's content on just telling the guys "yes or no" to their plans.  I wanted to show them the joys of playing non-computer RPGs like we used to in the old-days!  I ran adventures and mini-campaigns for about 18 months (WW2 GURPS, Demonhunters True20, Oriental Aventures 3.5, and Greyhawk 3.5) for the students with varing levels of success.  What I learned from the experience is:

* Be open to what players want and plan the adventure to those desires
* Provide encounters that gives everyone's character a chance to be in the spotlight
* Be patience while players are figuring out what direction to take next
* Dungeoncrawl's that last over four sessions (DCC #2) bore me to tears
* Be willing to change things in the setting or adventure to make things more fun
* Start off the adventure in the middle of action rather that worry about introductions
* End the night with a de-briefing giving players ample time for feedback; use this to drive the next session
* Read as much as possible about GMing (techniques, tools, etc) and try those that will have the greatest impact
* Set rules early and get buy in from the group

My role as a GM is to make the game challenging and fun, and it's up to the players to direct the adventure by the actions and decisions they take.  The game itself is a pact between player and GM to "have fun" by playing off of each other's strengths.  I'm not there to hold their hands and I'm not there to kill them at every occasion. The players are there to be heroes and have their actions matter in the world they are playing in. 

So with that being said, I like to play with groups that like a variety of adventures, they can easily handle an urban-based mystery along with an old-fashioned dungeon crawl.  I'm looking for players that:

* Will develop characters appropriate to the adventure/campaign
* Will treat other players and GM ethically and with respect
* Are there to play a game; time will be provided before and after the game for casual conversation
* Will play "heroic/good" characters
* Have multiple styles for resolving encounters - not constantly a "hack n' slasher"
* Works to resolving adventure or plot goals rather than "levelling" up
* Can play in a campaign setting that isn't necessarily "by-the-WoTC-book"
* Pay attention at the table and are ready when it's their initiative turn
* Come to the game prepared and actively participate in group encounters and decisions
* Are willing to try new things and can accept change as part of the gaming experience

Here's some of the things that inspire me as a GM:

* DMG2 - love the first section on how to be a better GM and the Saltmarsh setting
* Kara-Tur Campaign setting - I like the idea of character's "honor" being more important than amassing gold or levels
* True20 - a d20 variation focusing on opening up player choice, leveling up on completing story arcs, damage affecting combat ability and magic that acts like feats
* Eberron - everything you knew about fantasy turned upside-down; warforged; long-developed plots driven by unseen BBEGs
* Class concepts from the Complete Divine & Complete Warrior books - Favored Soul, Shugenja, Spirit Shaman, Samurai, and Swashbuckler
* Avatar the Last Airbender, Johnny Quest & X-Men Evolution
* Kung Fu Hustle, Hero, Jackie Chan movies (at least not the newer ones), 
* Flash Gordon, Burrough's Mars & Venus series, Doc Samson and Brock Samson, Korgoth of Barbaria and Conan the Barbarian
* H.P. Lovecraft, Hell Boy and the Goon
* Warren Ellis' Planetary, Alan Moore's League of Extraordinary Gentlemen and Top 10 series
* Marvel Comics - esp. Nick Fury, Fantastic Four, X-Men, the Avengers and Silver Surver (comics not movies)
* Story hours by Sargio and Pirate Cat on the ENWorld message board!

OK - I've given you more insight of who I am and what I can offer.  Let me know if you'd be interested in playing with me!


----------



## balmung (Mar 22, 2007)

Bento I think I could copy/paste you post into my with just a few modifications. I recently moved to Dallas and I'm looking for a weekend game. I work in an architectural firm in downtown Dallas and sometimes on site so  during the week I'm pretty much unavailable and my work schedule can vary according to deadlines per project.

I would be willing to make the drive if you've had any luck finding some players/DMs. I prefer to play (any class that is needed) and might decide to DM latter on after I get a feel for the players tastes.

If this sounds good to you send me an email to j_ak_7942@hotmail.com


----------



## bento (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to the D/FW Metroplex and thanks for posting J_AK!

I haven't had any individuals except for yourself post, so it's been relatively quiet trying to assemble a group. I went to the Fort Worth D&D meetup and found a group there, but it looks like it will take another month to find out if that's going to pan out or not.  

In the meantime, if you're scanning for what's going on over in your part of town, I've found a site called http://nearbygamers.com.  People post there where they are located and what they are interested in.  I've posted for Keller, which is where I live.  You might have some luck there as well!

If I hear anything more I'll post here!

BT


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey, I'm looking too!

Try me at the_mousethief@yahoo.com.


----------



## balmung (Apr 1, 2007)

If we can piece together all our individual replies I think we could have a game here. I received  an email early Friday from a guy(s) who were replying to my post here. I also emailed someone who came up on my Dallas Meetup notification. I have directed them to this post. 

I'm not very confident that my emails went out though since my hotmail accounts was using the windows live beta test. Earlier tonight I came to a sad realization. I allowed it then canceled the beta test and went back to the old hotmail that I'm sure works. If that was any indication of how Windows Vista works I'll stick with XP.

Hopefully once we are sure that we are talking about 6 different people we can hash out the details and meet up in the near future.


----------



## bento (Apr 1, 2007)

As I mentioned (or rather omitted) I'm not looking to game over in Dallas.  I work in Richardson and drive 450 miles each week to get there, so travelling another hour and a half to game on a Saturday or Sunday greatly diminishes my quality of life.    

I would be willing to play in the Dallas area if it were every other Friday night and was being hosted somewhere near my route home.  That would be somewhere across North Dallas not far from either Hwy 190 or 635, west of 75.  In otherwords, not places like Mesquite, Rowlett, McKinney, Frisco or the Park Cities.  

So if you want to play every other Friday night and can host the game in Richardson, Plano, Far North Dallas, Addison, Farmers Branch, Carrollton, Coppell or north Irving, I'd love to DM/GM or even play in your game!

Reply and let me know if you can be at the Starbucks at Preston & Beltline at 6PM this Friday (4/6).


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Apr 1, 2007)

Bento, did you get my email?  I sent it through the website, since you're not set up for IMs.

Balmung, one of the other emails you got was from me at my work address.  I don't post it here for obvious reasons.  Another public address you can reach me at is president_dsds@yahoo.com.

As for days, Sundays are really best for me - two to three times a month.  I have no real problem with a FW game.

I can do Starbucks too.  I'm a caffeine junkie.

Thanks!


----------



## bento (Apr 1, 2007)

Got your e-mail, but by posting it here others can see and chime in.

I need to keep Sunday open for family events or otherwise I'd end up missing more than half the games.  Gotta know your limitations, right?  Friday nights on the other hand I can almost always do.  

We can talk about this and other issues this Friday at Starbucks.  See you then (6PM) and there (Preston & Beltline).  I'll be sure to wear my black "Game Master" t-shirt. 

Anyone else interested, stop by!


----------



## balmung (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me. As far as where we play I'm not opposed to a little drive. I may be a little late getting there Friday night I don't get off until 5:30 and while Preston is close to my work it's unfortunately the downtown part.


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's another resource - http://www.penandpapergames.com/index.php?page=features


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Apr 10, 2007)

*bump*

Still sorting out schedules?


----------



## bento (Apr 10, 2007)

*Following up with e-mail shortly*

After much discussion in my household this past weekend, I will not be able to participate with the group that met this past Friday at Starbucks.  

The reasons are those given in prior posts - Friday night is the only time I can commit to playing, and that I need to game closer to home.  If I can't find a game that meets these criteria, then so be it. 

Guys - I'll send out a private e-mail shortly with names and e-mails of everyone who showed up Friday.  

I suggest you continue to work on getting a group together over in Dallas.  If you have difficulties in finding other players, check out Meetup.com D&D Players (http://dnd.meetup.com/cities/us/tx/dallas/)  They list 265 players in the area.

Good luck!


----------



## bento (Apr 13, 2007)

*Fort Worth - Arlington gamers*

This Saturday afternoon (4:30 - whenever) there's a D&D Meet-Up at the Borders Books & Music on Hulen St. just south of I-30.  I'll be there running a short pick-up game.  

I hope you'll stop by!

-bento


----------

